# Cab of PLPCs or Party shorts?



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I just thoroughly enjoyed an '06 Party Short (thanks Mr. Maduro!) and it's got me thinking about small CCs. It's perfect for the 40 minute breaks I get at work.

I've never had a PLPC but I can't recall reading a bad word about them here on CS. Which would you hit, considering either choice would be a late 2007 box date?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Shorts are but a shadow of what they used to be...

PLPC need at least 2-3 years before they are worth smoking.

It's a touch choice. I would go with the PLPC.

Although they are completely different sizes. Is there something that you are looking for size wise?

Edit: The Short is more like a 40 min. smoke. A PC usually takes me an hour. I smoke slow. You should also consider a RASCC.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I think Party shorts are still pretty darn good and for the most part seem to smoke well OTT.

PLPC's I like better but only after a year or 2 or 3 depending on the box.

SCDLH EL Principes and Boli CJ's are a couple other cigars you might consider in the same size range.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

IMO the Party Short is a much better smoke.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree that the PLPC's need about three years to start coming into their own. The Partagas Shorts are good with about 30 days of rest. Maybe try a 25-ct box of the Shorts first and see what you think. Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas and ERdM Lunch Clubs are also good choices.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> SCDLH EL Principes and Boli CJ's are a couple other cigars you might consider in the same size range.


:tpd: Yes, yes and yes!! And I also agree with the Lunch Clubs and the delicious RAscc. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Yes, yes and yes!! Don't forget about the RAscc and I also agree with the Lunch Clubs. :ss


Ooohh forgot about the RASCC. (Well not really but I'm greedy)

In the realm of 50 cabs PC or so (Like the shorts and PLPC's) HDM Du prince is an interesting option as well. Du ROI as well.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> In the realm of 50 cabs PC or so (Like the shorts and PLPC's) HDM Du prince is an interesting option as well. Du ROI as well.


Yep! Surprised nobody mentioned it, Boli PC's are another good choice. I had an '05 from a cab yesterday and it was great! There are still some of those around too.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of 1(RA,PLPC,Boli Pc) of each as a gracious gift from a friend and boy O' boy I do remember the taste of that RASCC!!:ss:chk:zto get me some someday!


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

The Hoyo du prince is very good for the price (aged) and they can be found with some age pretty easily unlike the shorts.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd go w/the Party shorts. Although I'm surprised no one has mentioned Trini Reyes.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

i'd through out Vegueros Seoanes. I can usually get one in on my 30 minute ride to work. These are available aged and on the cheap.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say Party shorts. Probably because I haven't had a PLPC blow me away ever, and I had two late 07 Shorts that rocked on my commute two different days last week.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Out of those two, I would pick the Shorts for sure. I have some late '05 PLPCs and I still don't think they are ready. The RASCC are a good choice (my first pick in TPCs) I did pick up some HdM du Roi, but I have not tried them yet.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I think I might go with the Shorts since they are good now and possibly PLPC for the long haul. While on the subject of short smokes, I just picked up a box of Hoyo Petit Robustos for cheap. I hope they are as delicious as they look!Thanks for the advice everybody.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

krisko said:


> I I just picked up a box of Hoyo Petit Robustos for cheap. I hope they are as delicious as they look!Thanks for the advice everybody.


I've had about 15 of them and they all sucked. I have see some folks that liked them though.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

krisko said:


> I think I might go with the Shorts since they are good now and possibly PLPC for the long haul. While on the subject of short smokes, I just picked up a box of *Hoyo Petit Robustos* for cheap. I hope they *are as delicious as they look!*Thanks for the advice everybody.


Oh they are! Good choice! :tu


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

It's hard for me to believe that the PLPC's taste good 2 - 3 years later...... because the 07 cab I have is smoking quite well and it's my favorite goto smoke. I personally like the PLPC more so then the party shorts.... I was never really a fan of the shorts for some reason


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> I've had about 15 of them and they all sucked. I have see some folks that liked them though.


I haven't had to much luck with them either. Anita seemed to like em, her tastes are different than mine anywho. Guess it depends on the smoker.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

MrStogie said:


> It's hard for me to believe that the PLPC's taste good 2 - 3 years later......


Believe it!


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

MrStogie said:


> It's hard for me to believe that the PLPC's taste good 2 - 3 years later...... because the 07 cab I have is smoking quite well and it's my favorite goto smoke. I personally like the PLPC more so then the party shorts.... I was never really a fan of the shorts for some reason


I had a PLPC from September 2007 last week, and it was great. Not as smooth or refined as an older PLPC, but full of smoky caramel goodness.

As for the Party Short: I've only had one (and it was very good), but I prefer the RASCC.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

boli pc's :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Party all the way


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

To answer the original question - PLPC. As was pointed out, they are better with at least a couple of years on them.

My favorite short smoke (and YES the RASCC are yummy) is the El Principe. 
Here's my order of preference. 

El Principe
RASCC
Boli CJ
Trini Reyes
Party Short


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

^^Smart man right here. Take his advice.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> SCDLH EL Principes and Boli CJ's are a couple other cigars you might consider in the same size range.


This is damn good advice in this instance. Although I like Shorts too much, some would say they are not the must-haves they were 5 years ago, and if it was a small cigar you were looking for, the Bolivar Coronas Juniors are the best small cigar out there for the price. There is no compromise on flavor, you get it all every time. Strong, rich flavor and a good price. PLPC, I HOPE they get good after 2-3 years, cause my new 06 box sux. Couldn't reccommend that for smoking now.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Shorts.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Between the two I'd say Shorts, but given an alternative I'd go with El Principes.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Party Shorts. They're great right out of the box.:tu


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Both:ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The other short cigars that are worth getting, yet no one talks about (o this thread) are Juan Lopez & Rafael Gonzales petite coronas


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Shorts (I would add Boli PC to your list..)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Rafael Gonzales petite coronas


:tpd: had my first one last week and other this evening. Both were gifted and now I'm looking for my credit card :tu


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I enjoy both. You might want to try a split and buy a box of each and split them with another BOTL.


----------

